# Let's Get The Ball Rolling!



## monty (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey, Friends. lets make this thread a general reference source for large group feeding. In addition to recipes there are tricks'n tips we can all share with our fellow Q'ers for putting on a successsful feed for a group.


I would like to start with a bit of advice. The first three points to remember in feeding a large group are Planning, Planning, Planning!

Plan for the group you are serving. What are the general ages. Will it be young families, will it be all young adults, will the ages range from infants to the elderly. Will it be an older crowd. And in planning for your crowd are there any ethnic, religious or other dietary concerns. This planning involves decisions on quantity, types of food and manner of service,


Plan your menu. This does not mean just a list of things you are going to serve. It also means setting up a shopping list. Contacting a local butcher or market to ensure sufficient quantities of needed product will be available.  How long will it take to cook, what is the prep time, is there sufficient equipment for cooking all this food? Can some items be made up ahead of time? Will folks be bringing side dishes?There's a lot that goes into planning a menu for a crowd.


Plan your service. How much help will you need? Howe long will it take to serve everyone? What will you serve on...paper, plastic or china? what about cleanup? Will there be refrigeration needed and available?


There is a lot that goes into a successful large crowd feed.  So lets hear from everyone else who does large feeds. It is a really rewarding thing to put out a meal for a big bunch and have it come off without a hitch and get some compliments in the process!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## markeli (Jun 12, 2006)

Sirmonty, we needed this going a couple of months ago when my wife started planning the reunion for her family should be about 120 to 140 people I am in charge of the butts for pulled pork and that is enough. I think everyone else is bringing pot luck I hope. I think 140 pounds of butts is enough for one person to worry about.

Mark


----------

